# Postengeschacher



## _Husby_

Hallo!

Estaba escuchando la canción _Sei wachsam _de Reinhard Mey y me he encontrado con la palabra de la cabecera de este mensaje. Aquí está la letra:

Es ist ‘ne Riesenkonjunktur für Rattenfänger,
Für Trittbrettfahrer und Schmiergeldempfänger,
‘ne Zeit für Selbstbediener und Geschäftemacher,
Scheinheiligkeit, Geheuchel und Postengeschacher.

_Posten _son puestos de trabajo, si no me equivoco. _Geschacher _vendría a ser algo así como "trapichear". Ergo una persona que trapichea con puestos de trabajo. ¿Cuál os parece la palabra más fiel en castellano? Parece mentira que un tema tan en vigor como éste y hoy no sea capaz de pensar en una palabra definitoria...

Danke schön!


----------



## Geviert

Una persona que trabaja en un ETT (empresa de trabajo temporal).


----------



## Sowka

_Husby_ said:


> Scheinheiligkeit, Geheuchel und Postengeschacher.
> 
> _Posten _son puestos de trabajo, si no me equivoco.



En esta palabra, "Posten" son cargos políticos, por ejemplo diputado, ministro, líder de un partido o de un sindicato. "Postengeschacher" significa que una persona que tiene un cargo poderoso ayuda, de una manera encubierta, a otra persona en ocupar un cargo poderoso y viceversa. Normalmente, el solo fin de estas acciones es: Ganar poder (y dinero).

Edit: "Schachern" es "regatear". Es un proceso "hoy por ti, mañana por mí".


----------



## _Husby_

Vaya, gracias por la aclaración. Por tu explicación me viene a la mente la palabra coloquial "enchufista", pero no consigo dar con el término formal adecuado. Quizás alguien más pueda.


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

No es enchufismo exactamente. Mi frase "... ganar poder ..." no es tan correcta. 

Este proceso es usado por dos partidos A y B, por ejemplo, para excluir partido C del poder. Por ejemplo, hay tres posiciones vacantes en un comité. Los partidos A y B no quieren que el partido C gane una de estas posiciones. Por eso, de una manera encubierta, hacen un compromiso: "Partido A gana dos posiciones en este comité y partido B gana una. En compensación, partido B ganará dos posiciones en un otro comité y partido A renunciará a estas posiciones".

El efecto es que los dos partidos que hacen este "Postengeschacher" tendrán todos los cargos, y el partido C ninguno.


----------



## _Husby_

¡Aaah! Pues sí, no es como lo había entendido antes. Pero por lo que comentas sí que teine más que ver con el "trapicheo" que con "regatear". No tengo ni idea de si esto recibe un nombre en español, pero uno tiene la impresión de que en los otros idiomas siempre hay una palabra para todo, especialmente en alemán que formáis palabras compuestas tan fácilmente. 

Por cierto, si tu idioma materno es el alemán, debo decir que tienes un español excelente. ¡Ojalá yo me expresara como tú en alemán!


----------

